
Show HN: Fun with SQL inside Excel - anakic
I&#x27;ve built a plugin for Excel that lets you use SQL inside Excel.<p>Here are two demo&#x2F;tutorial videos I&#x27;ve made:<p>Damo 1 -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=Ld-mbyAGsow<p>Damo 2 -&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=1vjlEd2-bJQ<p>The website is here: 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;thingiequery.com&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve already posted about it a week ago, but kinda clumsily so this is a repost (it says in the guide that an occasional repost is fine, so here&#x27;s one).<p>This is the original post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9359128
And here is a Reddit thread on the plugin: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;excel&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2wv52m&#x2F;ive_built_an_excel_plugin_for_using_sql_in_excel&#x2F;<p>If you spend time in Excel and are familiar with SQL, have a look-see, I&#x27;m sure you&#x27;ll love it:)
======
fiatjaf
Clickable links:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld-
mbyAGsow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld-mbyAGsow)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vjlEd2-bJQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vjlEd2-bJQ)

[http://thingiequery.com/](http://thingiequery.com/)

~~~
anakic
TY:)

------
jclos
As a (lazy) research student who is always playing with data I really like the
idea of being able to run a few queries in a graphical interface without the
hassle of setting up a proper database, and the interface looks perfect for
that. I can't exactly afford it right now but I'll definitely buy a license
when I get on the job market.

As for feedback the only thing I can say is that you should maybe look into
marketing your software to research labs, as they/we spend a lot of time
probing data and a lot of them are not proficient in anything but Excel. Or
they are, but are too lazy to use anything else (like myself :)).

~~~
anakic
Thanks for the comment jcos. I'm not sure how to market to research labs, but
I'll look into it:) As far as the cost, you can use it for free for 30 days so
you can see how you like it, and if do, since you're a student, I'd be happy
to set you up with a freebee license for a year. Just drop me a line via the
contacts form on the website and we'll take it from there.

------
fiatjaf
My impression from the videos is that it is amazingly powerful and easy, but I
don't use Excel, so I couldn't try it yet.

~~~
anakic
Thanks:) That was my intention when building it, empower the user considerably
but maintain a minimal learning curve.

